# Newb saying hello from the darkside



## DarkSide (Nov 22, 2009)

I RIDE HWY 90 A LOT. LOOKING FORWARD TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND TO RIDE WITH. AND INFO SO I CAN MOD MY MONEY PIT AKA BAD HABIT. IS A 09 850XP POPO KNOW ANYTHING BRING IT ON. LIVE TO MUD AND RIDE :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to have ya its a grate site to be a part of!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb .........


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome fellow PoPo owner think I've seen you else were on forums RDC maybe glad to have another Xp owner to bs with.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

:rockn:Welcome Brother!!!:rockn:


----------



## DarkSide (Nov 22, 2009)

drink a little bud and get the mud:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB... we ride Crosby a lot also


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome...I wished I had a 850 Polaris....My friend has one and I LOVE that thing. He has some mods and man..its bad.


----------

